#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Rheology of fluids: concepts and understanding

## anihita

I found a very detailed presentation on Rheology of Fluids.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Rheology of fluids: concepts and understanding

----------


## petengr

Thanks for sharing!

----------

